# Colbert Super PAC Releases First SC Attack Ad



## Gahars (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm sure many of you have heard that Stephen Colbert is planning to run for the Republican nomination, and to do so, he handed over his Super PAC to Jon Stewart. Well, The Definitely Not Coordinated With Stephen Colbert Super PAC (officially known as Americans For A Better Tomorrow, Tomorrow) also has just released it's first attack ad for the South Carolina, which you can view here.

Personally, I think that they've really nailed this one (plus, it has John Lithgow as the narrator, so that always helps). I can't wait to see what else they come up with as they lampoon the American electoral system.

But GBAtemp, I want your opinion: was this a great attack ad, or the greatest attack ad?


----------



## Domination (Jan 15, 2012)

It's not even a bad ad, it's the worst ad!

Kind of like how George Bush isn't a great President, but the greatest President!

ROMNEY FOR PRESIDENT 2012 COLBERT FOR VICE PRESIDENT REPUBLICANS FOR LIFE


----------



## pubert09 (Jan 15, 2012)

It's kind of funny considering John Lithgow played a serial killer in Dexter (A REALLY good one at that!)

I thought we didn't like corporations, though? Aren't they bad?


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 15, 2012)

Corporations are not inherently bad. The problems arise when we remove all regulations and allow them to run unfettered.


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 15, 2012)

I honestly think is not as funny as it should be. Also, I think by attacking (even thou not in the sence of an attack but a comic attack) only one person they might be leveraging some voters, for better or worse. Why not just attack everyone at the same time? That IMO would have been funnier.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 16, 2012)

VVoltz said:


> I honestly think is not as funny as it should be. Also, I think by attacking (even thou not in the sence of an attack but a comic attack) only one person they might be leveraging some voters, for better or worse. Why not just attack everyone at the same time? That IMO would have been funnier.



The point of this particular ad is to satirize the ones that Newt Gingrich's Super PAC (I can't find the specific one this ad is focused on, but this article discusses it) have been using to try to smear Romney's campaign.


----------

